# lélektaniság



## curious-mind

Kedves szakértők,
"A lélektaniság szerepe Németh László _Iszony_ c. regényében" erre a tételre meg kell írnom egy esszét, de nem nagyon értem mi a lélektaniság. Kerestem a szótárokban, de sehol nem találtam meg a jelentését. Tudom mi a lélektan, de nem vagyok bíztos miról kell írnom ebben a konteksztusban. Legyetek kedvesek és értelmezzétek a tételet nekem. 
Köszönöm.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia curious-mind,

Az a gond, hogy nem emlékszem, hogy olvastam volna ezt a Németh László könyvet, akkor a tartalmat illetően többet tudnék mondani... 
Így arra gondolok, hogy talán arról kellene írnod, hogy a szerző mennyire ábrázolja hősei belső világát, indíttatásaikat, cselekedeteik lélektani okait stb. 
Továbbá (valószínűleg) arra is utalhat a kérdés, hogy miért választotta ezt a formát/eszközt az író, milyen mondanivalót akart ezzel a típusú ábrázolással kifejezni, vagy éppen kiemelni.

Találtam egy érdekes elemzést itt, amely jórészt a kérdésed körül forog, sok idézettel magától az írótól.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, curious-mind! 

Ha ki kellene találnom egy lengyel megfelelőt a _lélektaniság_ra, akkor az "_psychologiczność" _lenne. Nem vagyok biztos a lengyel szó _pontos _használatában, de azt hiszem, hogy (legalábbis szószerint) ugyanazt jelenti mint a _lélektaniság._


----------



## curious-mind

Köszönöm szépen a választ. Nagy segítség volt nekem.


----------

